# Standard breeder in MA, CT, NH or VT?



## JenniferS (11 mo ago)

Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Vermont or even Rhode Island? Thank you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My wonderful boy Javelin is from Madela in CT Also in CT and worth checking out is Majessa. A friend has had several dogs from her and she has an OTCh with her current working obedienvce dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I got Elroy from Wool 'N Wind Standard Poodles in CT. I recommend her wholeheartedly.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The Massachusetts Poodle club has a list of breeders on their site. Poodle Club of Massachusetts
Additionally, Berkshire seems to be building a poodle empire out in Western Massachusetts. They are serious about showing and also have a lot of recent entries in OFA.org. I've started seeing quite a few of their dogs locally.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You didn't specify if you were looking for certain colors in particular, but if you are looking in CT, I can't recommend anyone more highly than Tivin. The breeder, Dr. Christine Scruggs, is a veterinarian. She generally has whites, silvers, and sometimes blues. I know her and have seen many of her dogs competing over the years. She does all health testing to CHIC standards. She titles her dogs in both the breed ring (Ch. & GCh.) and performance, especially agility. So she's proving conformation/structure and temperament/trainability in her breeding dogs.

Other breeders I would recommend, though not in the states you listed, are L'Paige in MD and Marquis in VA. 

Make sure any breeder you work with does health testing on their dogs to at least CHIC standards. Many responsible breeders test beyond what is required for a CHIC # as well. They should also be doing bio-sensor exercises and ENS with the pups as well as temperament testing (Volhard or Avidog) on the litter at 7 weeks to determine placement with the new owners. 

If you are looking in the Northeast I suggest you reach out to Leslie Newing, the PCA breeder referral contact for the NE. She knows of both litters on the ground and planned breedings. Any breeder that you will be referred to has already been pre-screened as far as appropriate health testing, etc. PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> The Massachusetts Poodle club has a list of breeders on their site. Poodle Club of Massachusetts
> Additionally, Berkshire seems to be building a poodle empire out in Western Massachusetts. They are serious about showing and also have a lot of recent entries in OFA.org. I've started seeing quite a few of their dogs locally.


If you do an Advance Search in OFA on Berkshire, you will find that they do not test to the CHIC level most of their Sires and Dams. It is easy to do on OFA advance search, Put the kennel name in to the name box, choose any part of name and select the breed as poodle and it will bring up the dogs with that kennel prefix in the names. You can also check sire and dam using either registered name or the AKC registration number. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?search=advanced Berkshire Poodles does not meet the minimum testing the PCA requires for a CHIC number on most of the Sires and Dams. Reach out to PCA Breeder referral (PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America) or Poodle Club of Massachusetts breeders linked in another comment, there are better breeders.


----------

